# Router bit spacers



## Router712 (Feb 23, 2013)

Purchased a Freud Tongue & Groove bit (99-036), chart enclosed with the bit indicates spacers range in size from .004" - .039." These spacers are not marked to ID their size, how can I best confirm the size of each spacer? Thanks.....


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

Calipers would be my pick.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Are the spacers different colors. Sometimes this is an indication of size.


----------



## Router712 (Feb 23, 2013)

The spacers do vary in color. Would have been easy to list the size for each color on the insert but it's common sense guessing after viewing until I get some calipers. Called Freud this morning (800-472-7307) but the tech wasn't much help as he didn't know what size each color represented. The .039" is black, others are a lighter shade of black and the remainder appear to be a couple shades of grey/silver.


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

Lay them on a flat piece of glass and visually sort them, now place the to close to call spacers next to each other and run the back of your fingernail over it, the nail will drop if the thickness is less than the one you are comparing it to: repeat until all are finished. A micrometer is better but this is cheaper, faster and it works. With a acid etch pen write the size on the spacers.

Good luck, Baker


----------

